# Triple Pedal Plans (Katana, TS, Blues Breaker)



## JDJudd (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all - I started as a complete noob over the summer and now have a half dozen pedals under my belt. Thanks for shepherding me through the learning curve!

As often happens, I see a little success and think I can start innovating!

I'm thinking about housing three pedals in one 1590XX enclosure:
1. Cleaver (Keeley Katana)
2. Little Green Screamer (Tube Screamer)
3. Blue Breaker (Blues Breaker) 

I was only going to do the Katana and the TS with PedalPCB's order-switch-pcb, but when I saw how much room I had, I thought I'd try and throw the Katana in there too.

I'd want the Katana to go first in the signal chain and then use the order-switch-pcb to select between the TS and the Blues Breaker.

Think that's doable?

How could I wire the Katana into the order-switching-pcb?

Here's how I anticipate laying it out in the housing and wiring it up:


----------



## coltonius (Dec 11, 2020)

Okay, so a few things:

1. You can only flip-flop circuits that are next to each other (circuit A and B, circuit B and C; _not_ A and C).
2. I would strongly urge you to reconsider putting an order toggle so close to the Katana footswitch.

To add an order switcher as you've described:
- input jack to Katana footswitch IN
- Katana footswitch OUT to order switcher IN
- Order switcher OUT to output jack

Then wire your Tubescreamer to S1/R1 and the Bluesbreaker to S2/R2 on the order switch.

Hopefully that makes sense!

EDIT: Looking at your drawing I think that's how you've proposed to wire everything up, it's just confusing that you have the 1st circuit placed in the middle of the enclosure and the 2nd + 3rd circuits on the outsides.


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 12, 2020)

coltonius said:


> Okay, so a few things:
> 
> 1. You can only flip-flop circuits that are next to each other (circuit A and B, circuit B and C; _not_ A and C).
> 2. I would strongly urge you to reconsider putting an order toggle so close to the Katana footswitch.
> ...


Thanks for the reply - It's nice to have another set of eyes take a peak at what I'm trying to figure out. Really boosts the confience.

I may not go for the three pedal build as it kinda messes up the layout I have planned.





When I saw I had room for a third pedal, that's why I thought about adding it in the middle. We'll see.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2020)

Cool! I would put the order switcher on a toggle somewhere else and put the Katana in the middle. I don’t order switch by stomping often enough to justify it haha.


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 12, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Cool! I would put the order switcher on a toggle somewhere else and put the Katana in the middle. I don’t order switch by stomping often enough to justify it haha.


Agreed!

I picked up these switches to work with the order switching PCB: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VK7GWVQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_4Uf1FbSQSWF8M

Think they’ll work?

Im also a bit flummoxed by the switch used for the katana. The PCB has six holes for where the switch needs to go. I’ve seen 3 and 9, but this six hole configuration is new to me. What should I grab?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2020)

That’s for a DPDT on/on toggle switch.


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 12, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s for a DPDT on/on toggle switch.


This better?

Ximimark 4Pcs MTS-302 3PDT Mini Toggle Switch ON-ON 9 Pins 2 Files 6MM Rocker Switch Red Latching MTS-302 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GWGN6D4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_kLo1FbZCP739S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2020)

That’s fine for the bypass order switcher yes, but for the board mounted toggle switch separate from that, no.









						Mini Toggle Switch DPDT On-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for your patience - this community has been a godsend this year.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2020)

No sweat!


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 12, 2020)

Ok - now I'm just getting BONKERS.

I think I'll be able to fit the Katana just fine. Here's what I'm scheming next: How about using TWO order-switching switches to give me the following options:

Switch #1 - Katana First or Last (Pre-effects Boost or Post-effects Boost)
Switch #2 - Blues Breaker / TS10
See if I have this right:

Input jack to Switch #1 input
Switch #1 S1/R1 to Katana
Switch #1 S2/R2 to Switch #2 input/output
TS10 to Switch #2 S1/R1
BB to Switch #2 S2/R2
Switch #1 output to output jack


----------



## coltonius (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks legit to me! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 21, 2020)

Question - where would I wire the grounds of the input/output jacks?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 22, 2020)

JDJudd said:


> Question - where would I wire the grounds of the input/output jacks?
> 
> View attachment 8567


You can wire the ground of the left and right board to the input and output Jack, and link the grounds from the outer boards to the inner boards. Here’s a quick terrible drawing of what I mean.


----------



## JDJudd (Dec 22, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> You can wire the ground of the left and right board to the input and output Jack, and link the grounds from the outer boards to the inner boards. Here’s a quick terrible drawing of what I mean.
> View attachment 8568


Thanks man - solid. I thought this would be the case, but wanted a second set of eyes looking at it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2020)

But also to the dc jack ground


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> But also to the dc jack ground


@JDJudd This would also be beneficial! haha.


----------



## JDJudd (Jan 2, 2021)

Got it!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158473341846487


----------



## PoppaAdat (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow this is super cool, nice work! I stumbled upon this while searching for how to wire up a bi-color LED to the order switcher on a simple 2-loop switcher I want to build. I ordered the same order switcher that you are using here as well. Would you happen to know how I would go about adding a bi-color LED to that and using a 3PDT footswitch? Looking on Tayda they offer those LED's in Cathode, Anode, and I guess a version that is neither. I am very new to pedal building so I'm kinda lost on all that.


----------



## JDJudd (Jan 7, 2021)

PoppaAdat said:


> Wow this is super cool, nice work! I stumbled upon this while searching for how to wire up a bi-color LED to the order switcher on a simple 2-loop switcher I want to build. I ordered the same order switcher that you are using here as well. Would you happen to know how I would go about adding a bi-color LED to that and using a 3PDT footswitch? Looking on Tayda they offer those LED's in Cathode, Anode, and I guess a version that is neither. I am very new to pedal building so I'm kinda lost on all that.


I've been interested in using bi-color LEDs also, but as of yet haven't been successful. Keep me posted if you figure it out!

Thanks for the complement though - I only started building over the summer, so I'm pretty new too. These forums are AWESOME though. I'm sure someone will come along and give us the answer soon.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 12, 2021)

I was going to suggest to use tip switched jacks instead of an order switching board so you can use the 3 as separate pedals or out other pedals in between... but I guess it’s too late! 
Very nice build!


----------



## JDJudd (Jan 12, 2021)

giovanni said:


> I was going to suggest to use tip switched jacks instead of an order switching board so you can use the 3 as separate pedals or out other pedals in between... but I guess it’s too late!
> Very nice build!


Tell me more!

I’ve never considered tip-switched jacks before.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 12, 2021)

JDJudd said:


> Tell me more!
> 
> I’ve never considered tip-switched jacks before.


This is a crude drawing, but it should explain. (wires: orange is audio, black is ground).

Each pedal is connected to its own set of jack, but the 2 "middle" jacks are switched jacks, and the switched pins of each of these are connected to each other (green wires), so that when there are nothing plugged in the switched jacks, the connection is normalized ad the audio goes through. When you insert a jack, it switches that connection off and then you can treat each board as its own pedal. You can then insert something in between, only use one in your chain, or reverse the order using patch cable.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 12, 2021)

Check this out too. You should be good with just connecting the tip not the ground.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 12, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Check this out too. You should be good with just connecting the tip not the ground.


Thanks for the link, makes sense.
I gave that example from what I did recently where I was using isolated jacks, so I connected the ground.


----------

